# self-signed ssl certificate

## lordalbert

Hi,

i'm doing some test with a REST Web Service on my hosting. I need to do some test on security, so i force https, using .htaccess.

When i try to do an http call using curl, it gives me some error because i have no certificate. So i think to create a self-signed certificate with openssl.

The problem is: I have no bash (ssh) access to that hosting. Is there any way to have a certificate (a simply way, without pay. It is only a test) for my domain, without a terminal access into the server?

Thank you

----------

## Ant P.

You'd need SSH access to edit the web server config to use your own cert, so no.

Read the error curl is giving you; it tells you exactly how to bypass it.

----------

